# Army Bunker Menorca



## Milezaway (May 7, 2013)

A few images I took while in Menora, I noticed a bunker at one end of the beach and thought I would take a look. Once inside it was pretty dark and I only had a point and shoot camera so apologies for the quality.




024 by MrMilez, on Flickr




053 by MrMilez, on Flickr




025 by MrMilez, on Flickr




061 by MrMilez, on Flickr




060 by MrMilez, on Flickr




056 by MrMilez, on Flickr




057 by MrMilez, on Flickr




059 by MrMilez, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2013)

Nowt wrong with those pics dude, beside it's all about the explore! Great first report, keep it up dude!


----------



## urban phantom (May 8, 2013)

looks good mate thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2013)

Nice concrete porn.


----------



## wirelessmast (May 8, 2013)

If that view of the water is through a hole in the back of the bunker, and the access into it is from next to the coast path, then I know exactly which bunker it is as myself and my lad explored it when we were there a couple of times! I certainly recognise the hut and lifeguard tower on the beach!

Must go back there. There are bunkers all over the place


----------



## Milezaway (May 8, 2013)

Wireless you got it in one, I lived on the island about 18 years ago and didnt even notice them....went back on holiday spotted it and had a good look around.


----------



## wirelessmast (May 9, 2013)

Only problem is I cant remember what the location is called! Ive stayed in the hotel right next to it. C'an Picafort/Son Baulo? Theres the cathedral cave and various ancient settlements close by, and boathouses and slipways cut into the rock


----------



## wirelessmast (May 9, 2013)

No, wait, those towns are on Majorca! 

Its Sant Thomas! Next to the Victoria Playa. Its the start of the coast path to Son Bou. The other way down the beach theres also bunkers, particularly one at the cairn at Binigaus, where you head inland to reach the Cova des Coloms. A small one half way now seems to be someones surf shack!


----------



## Milezaway (May 9, 2013)

Wireless you seem to have a good memory


----------



## wirelessmast (May 9, 2013)

haha, been to that hotel twice, lovelly place when you have small kids. 2nd time eldest was big enough to do the walk to the caves. Crazy but very nice waitress!

Had a look through my photos to see if I had any more of the bunker to add, but they all have too many people on them

Next time we go there im going up Mont Toros and to explore the derelict troposcatter radio site above Ferreries


----------

